# Pont-Aven



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Travelling to Santander on the Pont-Aven, how long does it take to off load in Santander.

Trevor


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

depends on where you are loaded and thus if you are first off or last off. It is a big boat and can take up to 45 minutes, plus 15 mins to queue and get through immigration and customs (passport control) so don't expect to be on the road to anywhere for an hour. Any less is a bonus


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As above. We have driven straight off from pole position and straight through all the officials with no stops at all. We have also been stuck in queues for everything from getting to the boat exit, checks on our papers and traffic on the roundabout outside the docks. The boat docks around lunchtime knocking off time and it is a good idea to use Street View etc to work out where you are going from the dock gate before you get there !

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We were in Santander in early March waiting to board to return to the UK. The ship seemed quite full and the last one off was an hour after the first. Passport control was quick except for the few who were pulled over - maybe another 10 mins for checks of mostly sports cars. There's a new road layout for getting to and from the port. There's a map and directions on the BF website. Santander Port Map


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Part of the slow movement, both before and after the revised route out of town, is that disembarking vehicles have to wait to get out of the dock gates as the traffic is busy. This results in queues and the officials can't always work as quickly as they might like to.

G


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

We were off and on the motorway in about 20 mins last month.

That's after they'd sorted the "technical problem" which stopped them opening the doors which meant we and about 50 bikers were stuck in the very lowest deck for an hour...

The latest route out of the docks doesn't touch the town at all so the lunchtime traffic's not a problem. Plenty of speedbumps though...


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Part of the slow movement, both before and after the revised route out of town, is that disembarking vehicles have to wait to get out of the dock gates as the traffic is busy. This results in queues and the officials can't always work as quickly as they might like to.
> 
> G


No longer the case. You exit via the dock access road which runs parallel to the coast and bring you out at the junction with the motorway. This is far better as you no longer have to go through the town or around the back of the town. This new route is very quick unlike the previous arrangement.


----------

